# My Adeptus Mechanicus nearly finished



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I've been working on these for a while its a 1500pt force based on Witch hunters. My camera ran out of batteries half way through so I'll post more later.









































































There's an Imperial guard plt (Tech guard)
Inquisitor lord with bodyguard(Magos and retinue)
A canoness with celestian bodyguard (Techmaster of the Skittarrii and elite guard.
A dominion squad with immolator(Techpriest with servitors)
Later I'll post pictures of my stormtrooper squad,2 squads of battlesisters(Skittarrii)and a retributor squad(tech priest and heavy servitors)
and a penitent engine(battle robot)


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

holy hell that's a lot of work put into that army! but for such an awesome outcome, it's definitely worth it! Love the adaptus mechanicus theme, and I wish I had the patience to try something like this. Using the WH list seems like it would work pretty damn well, though it would be interesting to see what you would do for some of the other units (arco-flagellents, seraphim, repentia and the like, even though they're not used too much).

kudos to you :good:


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I was planning on using the archeoflaggellants as death cult assassins (hunter killer units)and if I get around to rounding it out to 2000pts I'll probably add another guard squad,6 deathcult assassins and another penitent engine.
Most of the conversion work was relatively simple Ogres make for really easy conversions. The hardest part is painting the sisters of battle stand ins the Skittarrii based on scouts and I am beggining to hate orange.


----------

